# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  I want to induce a weird dream! but how?

## beachgirl

Lately my dreams have been kind of ordinary. okay so early today i sped a car up a curvy mountainous one lane road, off a cliff and wound up instantly across the San Fransisco bay in Oakland. Drove a little more, got out and took a walk...

boorrringgg.... certainly not enough to get me to do a reality check!

I want something *super-weird*. anything i can do short of eat a pepperoni pizza with chocolate and herring on it right before i go to sleep?

thanks
:-)

----------


## Folqueraine

Old cheddar used to give me really trippy dreams. The kind with blood and gore.

----------


## Mancon

lol maybe right before you go to bed look at weird pictures or illusions on youtube and watch weird things and keep thinking about something weird and maybe you'll have something odd in your dream.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Ahh I'm pretty much the exact opposite. Every single dream I have is a really trippy one, and if it is an ordinary day in my life it'll somehow plunge into madness. 

In my last dream I took a potion which reverted my body back to when I was around 5 years old then I looked in a mirror and amusingly saw my normal legs with everything from the waist up shrunken (I guess what they say about mirrors is true). And...I didn't RC.

----------


## Lolasaurus

i have the same problem of having bland dreams.
i found that when I read old sci-fi books like Foundation and Anthem I had very unique, epic, and strange dreams. but I finished and have had no luck  :Sad:

----------


## J.D.

Watch movies before bed.  Every time I do something from the movie finds its way in.

----------


## Maria92

I usually have either bland dreams or dreams so abstract and funky, I cannot understand them. If they're strange enough, I begin to question the stability of reality in the real world. Literally, to me, the strangest and most impossible things will seem completely realistic (keep in mind I'm completely awake at this point). It's really strange. But, it makes me that much more thankful for the fun dreams I get from time to time.  :boogie: 

If you're looking into creating wild and freaky dreams, you can try dream incubation: that is, when you go throughout your day, consciously entering daydreams about what you would like to dream about. Then, before bed, try a V-MILD (visual MILD), which basically consists of you envisioning your dream happening over and over again. The idea is that this will increase the odds of your daydream happening, as your brain is thinking about it more, and as such, takes a deeper place in your subconscious.  ::D: 

Good luck!  :wink2:

----------

